
Ask HN: No Link to Hacker News on Reply/Submit - orky56
This is a question to the YC&#x2F;HN team as much to the HN community. When submitting a new post or replying to an existing thread, the navigation at the top completely disappears outside of a link to YC. I don&#x27;t have the option to go to Hacker News directly or any of my profile options. This seems to be a disorienting experience and I am forced to use the Back button.<p>Just curious what the reasoning might be for this design decision.
======
sarcasmatwork
Click on the [Y] at the top next to submit.

